# Betta Collection



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Here are my Betta and their tank mates if they have any.
Fist up, Kenji in a 90gal.
























































































_______
Next is Valor.
































_______
Third is Lemon.
























______
Fourth is Dragon, he has worms and may not survive very long.
























______
Fifth is Kyle Jr. He chewed his tail out of stress during the move. 
































_______
Sixth is Flame. Jumped over to Lemon twice and lost both times.
















































________
Seventh is Gent. He got in a fight with Lilac.
























________
Eighth is Mitzy.
















______
Ninth is Lilac. She is light blue, but stressing right now.
















______
Tenth is Rubie. She has a tan/wild body and red fins, also stressing right now.








_____
Eleventh is Lady.


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Your tanks are so stunning, all with equally stunning fish inhabiting them. I was so impressed with the 90 gallon and the variety you've stocked it with. So good. That gangly piece of wood is quite the show piece, and I bet your fish love it.

I'm sorry to hear about Dragon, though. He's beautiful.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

VERY beautiful fish! All of them are great. I love Lemon and Lady.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!!! All of them!!!!

Your 90g is drop dead gorgeous. I'm in love with it.


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Yea, people say my tanks tend to look Amazonian, total accident, lol.
Dragon is rounder than he was last time I treated for worms. He is still swimming and sitting around normal, but who knows.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

very pretty tanks and bettas


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I LOVE Flame. WHat kind of betta is he and where'd you get him?


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

> Yea, people say my tanks tend to look Amazonian, total accident, lol.


I was just thinking this!! i also am in love with your 90g


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

I get all my Betta from Petco.
Flame is a Double Tail.


----------



## creamcookie (May 2, 2010)

Oh my gosh I'm so jealous of your fish and especially your 90 gal!! No way a tank that large could fit somewhere in my house...my favorite betta is Lemon and Lady!


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

^.^


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Beautiful fish and setup! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Your 90 gallon is STUNNING <3 I love it!! Man am I jealous!! I love the variety! Every single platy must be a different species!!

My favorite betta is Mitzy  The second picture of her looks like shes smiling! What a fricken cutie <3


----------



## Sella (Mar 21, 2010)

I have to agree with everyone, the 90gall is awesome! Where did you get the driftwood for it? and I love Mitzy, she's adorable


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

I got the simple driftwood with my first 55gal. The other(root) I found in my backyard when they dug a trench to help move water away from the house. 
I will be selling the Platy soon, do you live near VA?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

So jealous of your bettas, they are all so amazing! And that 90 gallon! How do you keep your betta in there with gourami and angel fish?

I love Lemon the most.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Very impressive tank and great fish pics. Sorry to hear about Dragon. Can you put him in a hospital tank and treat him??


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Stunning Fish!:-D

All of the fights and jumping into other tanks and poor Dragon not surviving long:-(,
It all sounds like an episode of Meerkat Manor with the Whiskers and The Commandos for those who know. Hehehe...


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

The Opaline I bought a year ago for my other Opaline that was female, but she was extremely mean. He was beat up to near death and then he jumped out of the tank, fell 3ft onto concrete and was there for 10min before I found him. He was still tiny, maybe an inch and a half back then. He lost his pectoral fins, had several bites and holes in his side. I thought he was a goner, but I tossed him in with my then Platy tank. He recovered fast and learned to not eat fry and be nice to other Betta that lived there. He lived with my first Betta Vamp for about 6mo. before he moved to the community tank. He is a pushover and the fish in the new tank quickly put him in the bottom of the hierarchy. He's lived with Flame & Lemon also. He is a very passive and friendly fish. His pectoral fins are now deformed, but he's a great guy. 

I had 3 large Angels before with Lemon, only one Angel had an issue with him, thus the rest had an issue too. I divided them, eventually, I had to sell those Angels. A few weeks ago I got 6 new babies, unfortunately with the move, I lost all but 3. Only the Koi shows interest in the Betta, but as soon as Kenji turns and looks at him, the Koi runs away. Both spend their time at different areas of the tank, and with so much room and hiding spots, aggression is limited. I also think it has got to do with growing up and having no bad meetings that also help keep all calm and safe. Spread out the food so meetings are even more sparse.

He has Camallanus worms which are a fish keepers worst nightmare. He had them before, and I treated. He got better but I didn't retreat in time and he got sick again. He is more round than before and eating doesn't help that. I can only hope he will get better.


----------

